# BFD 1124P & REW, wich memory?



## jorsan (Jan 24, 2011)

Is possible to choose in wich of the memories to record the REW settings using the midi option?. Im asking this because I have read that position 10 is the only one that can keep the information even when there is no power, dont know if thats true or not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you're asking which BFD memory will retain the filter settings if it's turned off or unplugged, the answer is "all of them will."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jorsan (Jan 24, 2011)

understood, thanks


----------

